# Free Eccentric Hub to Good Home



## Philjoe5 (Dec 22, 2009)

I've never made an eccentric and hub combination using a 4 jaw chuck. But motivated by more than one description of how to do it on this forum I gave it a try.
Here's the eccentric assembly as finished next to a drawing of one aspect of the part.







The fit is as good as I could hope for, the eccentric rides snugly in the hub. I was pretty happy with the result. Decided to measure the distance between the edge of the through hole and the rim of the hub. Oops! Thats not right, Im getting 0.282 instead of 0.188. ??? ???

Oh yeah, an offset 0.188 means I have to actually get an indicator range of 0.375 between the opposing jaws. :'( :'( :'(

Anyone making a steam engine with a 0.094 eccentric offset?  the hub is yours for free.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 22, 2009)

Ah, that's too bad, i's a good-looking part. Hang onto it, and design an engine around it later. ;D


----------



## deere_x475guy (Dec 22, 2009)

Philjoe been there done that...hang on to it..something will come up...


----------



## ironman (Dec 22, 2009)

Just happens that I am also making an eccentric hub, but a different size. It is my first one. For a 3BI from PM Research. The eccentric is not as elaborate as Philjoes. His is very nice. ironman


----------



## Artie (Dec 22, 2009)

I agree with Vernon, thats too pretty to waste. Id work my way from that component un til I had a running engine. Looks great!

Artie


----------



## Maryak (Dec 23, 2009)

Whilst we're offering I've got a flywheel 5.5" x (could be) 5/8" or less with a 1/2" shaft bore. ;D

Shipping cost not included, mind you when I stuffed up I could have almost thrown it worldwide. :

Phil - "You'll Never Walk Alone."

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 23, 2009)

Bob, Artie, Ironman, Deere-guy, Vernon - thanks for the kind words. You've given me an inspirational thought. How about a new Team Build concept? Let's collect everyone's "blunders" and build an engine using them. :big:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## tel (Dec 28, 2009)

Geeeeeeez Phil, why didn't you say so a few hours earlier, I'm in the closing stages of making one almost exactly that!


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 28, 2009)

Good on ya Tel. ;D I was thinking about how to make the eccentric strap from barstock and there you've got it. I'm planning a future barstock engine with this eccentric design. The one I'm showing here came from a casting.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## tel (Dec 29, 2009)

;D I reckoned that was a casting - the neat bolting lugs gave it away.

I have a photo series on the making of one here;





... most of which were posted in the Ridley half beam build series


----------



## jack.39 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ain't certain simple concepts, like shifting a part off-center a given amount, then rotating it, the dag-gonedest, commonest trip-ups you've encountered?

Another, for me, is tilting my Bridgeport head slightly from one side or the other, off of vertical, and expecting an end mill to cut at an angle to the table as it moves!

jack


----------



## tel (Dec 29, 2009)

;D ;D ;D ;D


----------

